# undervolting my omen 15 causes frame drop



## olOwOlo (Jul 2, 2021)

I am using omen 15 with i7-9750h. I undervolted my laptop yesterday and I started with my CPU core and cache both to -125mV. And just to test it out, I hop into overwatch. Normally I will get 144hz but after undervolting I only get lower than 100hz. So I did zero offset, and the frame rate is still really bad. Can anyone help me please? Tell me if you need any pictures.










oh, the one I posted is before zero offset.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 2, 2021)

olOwOlo said:


> the frame rate is still really bad


Your laptop is overheating. It is getting up to 100°C and thermal throttling. A CPU is not going to perform consistently at this temperature. An undervolt will help but it is not going to fix your problem. The real problem is bad design by HP. They did not include adequate cooling. What is your room temperature?

Have you ever disassembled your laptop to clean out the heatsink and fan. That can help. Replacing the thermal paste can also help.

If you do not want to do that then lower your CPU speed so your computer puts out less heat. Reduce the turbo ratio limits to 35. Try to keep CPU temperatures at a maximum of about 90°C.

Turn on the Log File option in ThrottleStop. Play a game for at least 15 minutes. When done testing, exit your game and then exit ThrottleStop. The log file will be in your ThrottleStop / Logs folder. Attach a log file to your next post so I can see how your laptop is running. Check the Nvidia GPU box in the Options window so that information is included in your log file.


----------



## olOwOlo (Jul 3, 2021)

these are my 2 log files


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 3, 2021)

Your log files show that both the CPU and GPU are running at a consistent speed. There are no signs of any CPU or GPU throttling.

Slowing the CPU down is helping it to run at a consistent speed. Your CPU temperature is OK so for some games you can try increasing the CPU speed. Maybe use a turbo ratio of 36 or 37.

Undervolting your CPU should not make any difference to your frame rate. Are you still seeing problems with the CPU running at a slower speed? Your laptop GPU might not be powerful enough to feed your monitor at a high frame rate in some games.


----------



## olOwOlo (Jul 4, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Your log files show that both the CPU and GPU are running at a consistent speed. There are no signs of any CPU or GPU throttling.
> 
> Slowing the CPU down is helping it to run at a consistent speed. Your CPU temperature is OK so for some games you can try increasing the CPU speed. Maybe use a turbo ratio of 36 or 37.
> 
> Undervolting your CPU should not make any difference to your frame rate. Are you still seeing problems with the CPU running at a slower speed? Your laptop GPU might not be powerful enough to feed your monitor at a high frame rate in some games.


But it used to be able to play at 144hz perfectly. I will try to change the turbo ratio



unclewebb said:


> Your log files show that both the CPU and GPU are running at a consistent speed. There are no signs of any CPU or GPU throttling.
> 
> Slowing the CPU down is helping it to run at a consistent speed. Your CPU temperature is OK so for some games you can try increasing the CPU speed. Maybe use a turbo ratio of 36 or 37.
> 
> Undervolting your CPU should not make any difference to your frame rate. Are you still seeing problems with the CPU running at a slower speed? Your laptop GPU might not be powerful enough to feed your monitor at a high frame rate in some games.


I just realized you are the author of this software. That is so cool and thanks for helping me


----------



## oinkypig (Jul 4, 2021)

increase pl1 pl2 power draw in throttlestop to something until you reach desired temps and performance(fps). what are they at right now?
i also have a 9750h.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 4, 2021)

olOwOlo said:


> but after undervolting I only get lower than 100hz. So I did zero offset, and the frame rate is still really bad.


If you are having the same problem whether you undervolt or not, then the undervolt has nothing to do with the Hz being lower than before. Something has changed. 

If you recently installed a new Nvidia driver then try going back to the previous driver version.


----------

